# Another tale - more photos...



## Capt Lightning (Mar 24, 2016)

Pieces of clay pipe, pantiles and brick worn smooth by the tide....







A view from the old Blackpots pier to the mountains of N. Scotland almost 60 miles away.


----------



## jujube (Mar 24, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## Falcon (Mar 24, 2016)

WOW !  Talk about the deep blue sea.  Beeyootifull !


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 24, 2016)

Lovely.  I haven't seen much of the east coast.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 24, 2016)

Very nice pictures there!


----------

